# Comment créer une adresse gmail sans numéro de téléphone



## moderno31 (18 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai besoin de créer une adresse gmail mais tous mes numéros sont déjà associés. Je suis bloqué et c'est pénible.
Vous savez comment on fait pour créer une adresse mail avec un email de vérification et pas téléphone portable ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (18 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas laissé à gmail mon téléphone portable, seulement mon fixe. Et j'ai donné le même fixe pour plusieurs de mes adresses gmail. Peut-être que les conditions ont changé ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas laissé à gmail mon téléphone portable, seulement mon fixe. Et j'ai donné le même fixe pour plusieurs de mes adresses gmail. Peut-être que les conditions ont changé ?


Maintenant il faut un n° de portable pour une identification par sms, mais j’ai plusieurs adresses et un seul portable donc j’ai toujours donné le même n°


----------



## Sly54 (18 Février 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Maintenant il faut un n° de portable pour une identification par sms, mais j’ai plusieurs adresses et un seul portable donc j’ai toujours donné le même n°


OK, merci c'est bon à savoir.


----------



## moderno31 (22 Février 2020)

Hello
Oui j'ai vu qu'on peut donner le numéro qu'on veut. C'est juste pour contrôler.
Dans la création de compte, on peut effacer le numéro et laisser en facultatif. Mode sécurité de base


----------



## papadben (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour.
Je n'ai plus d'adresse mail.
Rien de grave, j'en crée une autre....
Horreur! C'est impossible si je n'ai pas de portable ( et je n'en veux pas) ou si je n'ai pas d'adresse mail de récupération! Et je n'en ai pas...
Ou je n'ai pas tout compris, ou il y a une incongruité qui m"échappe...
Comment faire?
Merci.


----------



## ericse (15 Octobre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> Ou je n'ai pas tout compris, ou il y a une incongruité qui m"échappe...
> Comment faire?


Bonjour,
C'est effectivement comme ça pour la plupart des services d'email. 
Il ne te reste plus qu'à rechercher un service moins exigent, probablement moins connu aussi.
Peut-être proton.me, ou d'autres si quelqu'un a une idée à proposer.


----------



## Solylune (15 Octobre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Il ne te reste plus qu'à rechercher un service moins exigent, probablement moins connu aussi.
> Peut-être proton.me, ou d'autres si quelqu'un a une idée à proposer.


Bonjour,
Je suis très satisfaite de -tutanota.com-, un peu comme -protonmail- gratuit avec un seul mail puis payant mais beaucoup moins cher que ce dernier


----------



## papadben (16 Octobre 2022)

Merci à vous 2.
J'ai maintenant une adresse proton et ne vais pas tarder à créer une sur tutanota.com.
Par contre mail n'en veut pas...


----------



## ericse (16 Octobre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> Par contre mail n'en veut pas...


Oui, il faut un compte proton payant si tu veux l'utiliser avec mail.


----------



## Solylune (16 Octobre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> Par contre mail n'en veut pas...


Tu peux installer les applis sur ton smartphone pour les deux


----------



## papadben (16 Octobre 2022)

Solylune a dit:


> Tu peux installer les applis sur ton smartphone pour les deux


Toi, tu n'as pas lu le post #6...


----------



## papadben (16 Octobre 2022)

Bon...
Je m'en passerai...
Par contre, changer mon adresse sur ce site s'avère problématique pour un problème de mot de passe pas reconnu...
Bof...
Wait and see...


----------



## ericse (16 Octobre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> changer mon adresse sur ce site s'avère problématique


C'est à dire ?


----------



## Solylune (16 Octobre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> Toi, tu n'as pas lu le post #6...


J'avais lu mais j'ai oublié...


----------



## papadben (17 Octobre 2022)

Mot de passe rejeté...
C'est pourtant le même  pour les deux adresses!


----------

